# Early 20th-century Urban Revivalist Primary Sources



## queenknitter (Aug 5, 2008)

I don't know if this is in the right forum. You all can move it if you want.

I heard from a student at Reformed Theological Seminary that Bob Jones Sr. spoke in tongues. He *was* a Methodist, and the Pentecostal movement was just beginning at the time that he was really popular as an urban evangelist. But there's not a lot of scholarly history stuff written about this guy, and what is written is usually revisionist. I'm wondering if this is common knowledge in Reformed circles, and I'm new to Reformed circles. 

But I don't have any idea where to find written evidence of this. You all have any clues? I've checked my secondary sources and the Atlanta Constitution's archives. Notta.

Thanks.

C


----------

